# Scott Mendelson teach bench technique



## Gibsonator (Aug 29, 2019)

Scott Mendelson teaching Big Boy and Kirill Sarychev bench technique:


----------



## tinymk (Aug 29, 2019)

Kirill is a freaking monster. I have competed a couple times with Mendelson and he never made an opener. This was after his WR push. Nice man and took time to talk to fans. All top of the food chain animals


----------



## snake (Aug 30, 2019)

Run me down all you want but I can't get over the gut on those guys. I also don't sweat like a pig while benching.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2019)

snake said:


> Run me down all you want but I can't get over the gut on those guys. I also don't sweat like a pig while benching.


thats because your healthy and in shape..Those are some ugly fat pigs ..Strong and large but god damn ugly


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 30, 2019)

guy with the with shirt is the ugliest but its damn close


----------

